# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo terreno agricola de 7.0 has en la irirgacion el paraiso-huacho

## jesa

SE VENDE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA.
Ubicado en el sector "El Solitario" - Irrigación El Paraíso.
Terreno con extensión de 7.0 Has con sembrio de esparrago. con via de acceso al campo, cercano a las proximas redes electricas. Con 5 Km a la Panamericana Norte (Peaje de Huacho).
Disponibilidad de agua todo el año.
Información llamar al RPC 993522958 - 017317828 
Atte, 
Ing. Jehison SaenzTemas similares: inversión agraria en la zona de el paraiso, Huacho Se vende terreno agricola de 2.5 has en la irrigacion el paraiso-huacho VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 3,9 Has EN CAÑETE Vendo Terreno agricola en Cañete Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------


## cortez35

cuanto cada hectarea gracias

----------


## jesa

Hola amigo, si esta interesado por el terreno envieme su telefono fijo o correo electronico para ponerme en contacto con ud. y enviarles toda la informacion. 
Gracias

----------


## cortez35

hola ante todo quisiera presentarme me llamo eduardo,quisiera saber si tu eres un revendedor o dueno del terreno,lo mas importante quiero saber el precio por hass ya que eso depende la compra mi email es carolinasuemi@hotmail.es gracias

----------


## jesa

Hola Eduardo te respondi al correo mencionado.

----------


## cortez35

sr jesa si recibi email,pero no especifico nada,yaque queria saber si usted es el propietario,el precio,si es negociable el precio y ademas quisiera saber a cuantas horas queda a lima  gracias

----------


## jesa

Hola. En el mensaje anterior te especifique el precio, la ubicacion (si vienes de lima son 3 horas aproximadamente).
Ahora si estas interesado en verlo o comprarlo, lo vaz hacer con el propietario del terreno, quien es mí amigo, el desconoce de estas herramientas del internet, por eso el anuncio lo hice yo, no soy corredor de terrenos y nada de esas cosas. Si ud esta interesado, me avisa para darle los numeros telefónicos de mí amigo y es con el con quien tiene que negociar.
Jehison Saenz
Phone 3236364789

----------


## koki

sigue en venta este terreno

----------


## jesa

Si, avisame por este medio....

----------

